# Traders: When do you pack up and go home for the year?



## sinner (26 November 2009)

Hi guys,

Even though I have had a good trading year I am having real trouble this month leaving my trading terminal alone, keep coming back to my charts and deal tickets to see what is happening! The market still looks interesting that is why for me.

So I thought I would start an appropriate end of year thread to ask the other traders here, when do you pack up and go home for the year? When do you lighten your long term positions or completely balance your account to be flat? Did you meet your profit targets for the year? What are good strategies to convince yourself to walk away from the chart? At what point next year do you anticipate re-entering the markets? I am looking at Jan 5-15.


----------



## jono1887 (26 November 2009)

I don't think I'll be stopping, only breaks will be when market closes on the 25th-26th Dec and 1st Jan.


----------

